# Now, this guy knows polishing and restoration!



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

In some other threads we used Butcher Block Oil and 0000 steel wool to do some restoration with hand tools.

The link below shows another true craftsman bring a hammer back from the dead. He used soaking the rust in vinegar, which I had never used, but I will now.

He also has numerous power tools which I do not have, but then again, I know a guy...

I will admit, he had me confused with making a styrofoam handle. It took several minutes to realize he was using an old craft called "lost wax." Many gold rings and necklaces are made this way, in fact, Landstrom's Original Black Hills Gold Creations made some jewelry for my wife when we went to Sturgis using the exact method the craftsman used.

If you are a guy who buys prepper goods, you might get bored. But if you have as much swarf under your fingernails as I do, you'll be rapt.

*BTW, look at the craftsman's hands*. He's a pup, my guess, mid twenties. And he's very clean, cleaner than most knife polishers...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Dam now it is a worthless paper weight he removed all of the patina . Man has skills. I have an old axe I want to clean up some day.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> In some other threads we used Butcher Block Oil and 0000 steel wool to do some restoration with hand tools.
> 
> The link below shows another true craftsman bring a hammer back from the dead. He used soaking the rust in vinegar, which I had never used, but I will now.
> 
> ...


Good job on that. I would not mind to turn him loose on by rusty old splitting maul. bet he could sharpen it up too. That thing has always been too dull. It has a good synthetic handle so need to mess with a new handle.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Old USA tools are better than new Chi-Com crap and worth fixing/restoring.

I have the tools I've accumulated myself, my Fathers, and those of Grandparents. If you take care of them, they don't usually break or wear out. Old saws, chisels, shovels, pitch forks, hammers sledges, axes, rakes, drills/taps, hoes, crowbars/pinchbars, boring machines, hand drills, braces/boring bits,........

Fix that old axe/hammer. I learned wax casting in high school metal shop. But I would not cast a handle for a hand tool. Use ash or hickory. 

While on that thought. Old USA Craftsman/Skil/Snap on mechanics tools.

Will the Chi-Com crap be running 40-70 years from now?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, technically Genghis Khan could be viewed as Chinese, he simply ruled before China was China. He ran than whole sphere of influence from horseback. I did find a link showing Chinese horsemen utlizing stirrups. So there is factual, usable, long duration Chinese armor in historical fact.

https://www.ancient-origins.net/art...ized-horseback-riding-and-helped-build-021627

_Mongol cavalrymen. ( Public Domain )

As an important asset for the Mongols, high quality stirrups would have been much valued. In 2016, a pair of metal stirrups was discovered in the grave of a Mongolian woman dating to the 10 th century AD. The use of this material meant that the stirrups produced were much more durable (as compared, for instance, with leather ones), and could last for a much longer period of time. Additionally, it has been remarked that the pair of stirrups that were unearthed are in such a well-preserved condition that they could still be used today. _


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Did they ride the little short legged horses or was that Atilla the Hun? Thanks. They say his genes wound up in everybody in Asia. Stong urge to procreate with that guy.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Did they ride the little short legged horses or was that Atilla the Hun? Thanks. They say his genes wound up in everybody in Asia. Stong urge to procreate with that guy.


I think they did, in fact, use smaller horses. I saw a Disney show on how the "American" horse evolved. About the only thing I remember was that some of the horses the Indians used were a decided different breed and had one less rib. Taller, bigger mounts came from Spain.

We need a horse breeder now to fill in about 500 years of equine history!


----------

